# Ladies Posing seminar/Workshop Saturday 16th 2013



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello ladies,

some of you may rememeber Rachael Grice and I having a seminar last year....well, due to popular demand, there is one this year too!!

Saturday 16th March

Nuffield Health & Wellbeing, Swindon

12.30-3.30

£30

There will be a short break in the middle while we all catch our breath and we'll have a questions/answers session too.

All attendees will be given a unique discount code for Sports Nutrition by Extreme Nutrition | Bodybuilding Supplements | Fitness Clothing - Extreme Nutrition Sports Nutrition | Bodybuilding Supplements | Fitness Clothing

There are shower facilities available and there's an onsite coffee shop. The venue is on a retail park next door to a cinema, KFC etc etc. So it means that should you have anyone coming with you they don't need to go far to be entertained while you are in the class!

Please contact either myself on 0845 365 3155 or Rachael ([email protected]) for any further details/bookings.

In the interests of all of our own mental happiness - it may be wise to have a coat or 2 of everyday fake tan. Trust me, 3 hours staring at a white pale version of yourself does nothing for your self confidence!! Ideally hotpants/short tops, bikini, tight fitting clothing should be worn to make it easier to see shape and definition changes. Oh, don't forget your SHOW SHOES!!!

Hope to see you there!


----------

